# some new peerless blades



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

picked up some peerless blades and went to work!! awsome blades cant wait to get them wet!! did some sr5s also for my buddy.. also have some husky jerks and rr waiting for clear coat


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Yo...Those are SCREAMING LOUD!! Peerless Predator is the ticket...

What you using for clear?

Also...Prob should get yourself some spoons...Make it look like this...I have another 150 that need to find their way to spoon boxes...lol


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

I went with the devcon.I had about 140 spoons but sold them last year.. harness and cranks only for me now..


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice blades "


----------

